# Project Yamazuk!



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

So one of my buddy picked up this yamaha warrior at hay days this year 4 the engine to put in his other warrior. he told me if I remove the engines out of them I could have the chassis.



















so I figured why the heck not! I'll figure out something to do with it.










then my other buddy told me he had this 550 suzuki four cyl motorcycle engine from a previous project and he'd be glad let me have it.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

a 550 suzuki powered warrior? sounds like fun! :rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, keep us pusted...with pics...and Vids!! :rockn:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Can it handle the weight?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't see why not. It's not like I'm going to the dunes and seeing how it'll fly! I'm more worried about getting it too hook up on the ice for the radar runs. Hay does someone have a small turbo they'd like to donate? Lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice keep us posted on the build.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I had a Banshee with a 1000cc Yamaha R1 motor on it. I dont know how the 550 will run but mine was friggin scary fast with the R1. I could start at a dead stop and put it in 3rd gear, wind it up and dump the clutch and white smoke the tires for about 150ft! 
I still have a 2 seater goKart with a 2007 fuel injected GSXR 600, I havent finished it yet but it should run pretty good too!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Man o man that sounds like a blast.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I think next weekend may be the day we stick it in the hole!! We have gathered most everything we need. We are thinking we are going to put a push button shifter on it too!


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

what else do you need? wish u lived closer, this would be something cool to watch drive after its finished


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

SWEET!!!! :rockn:


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

other than a larger cc engine or turbo or something. I could use some sort of muffler. But the price needs to be right free!!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol hit up a junk yard for the turbo. the old eclipses run a garret t25 that spools up very fast so it would work great on that motor


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

oh yeah I need a pair of front tires. cheap


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

what size?


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

FABMAN said:


> Hay does someone have a small turbo they'd like to donate? Lol


Yes, just pay shipping:


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

i think he said small


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

DANG thats a big turbo.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Wounder if that would work on my cummins? Guess i could mount it in the bed!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice turbo! The front tires are 21x7r10


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

We got the motor in.




























We stared making mounts today no pics of that yet. We have some sirius frame modification!


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

You didnt expect it to be easy did you! lol
There's a good bit of work that goes into a hybrid. Lining the motor up 100% true with the rear sprocket was a pain for us. If its out just a hair it will spit the chain off. That motor has to be mounted front, back, and top. My R1 would move just a hair under power and spit chain off when it was only mounted front and back.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Well lining up the sprocket was too easy way too easy. I'll be checking that all the way through the build. It was to good to be true. Knock on wood! Lol


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Well we got a lot done since I last posted. We found a bigger engine so the 550 had to go to make room for a 750cc Suzuki. It looks like we will be putting the file tank under the seat because there is only enough space for maybe 1.25 gallons, so we will need a file pump and regulator. We will put the battery, coils and some other small things up in the old tanks spot. We even but the plastics on and started fitting them.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Man...I can not wait to see a video of this guy in action.. Look'n good!!


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

thats awesome! looks like its gonna be fun


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

are you planning to run the headers straight down like that? that's gonna be a LOUD mofo!!! looks good so far! can't wait to see the final product! :rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks like alot of fun.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

750 in that little thing!??!! :bigeyes: Gonna be FAST!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I plan on doing full exh. That's all the further I could get the 4 to 1 off the motorcycle to work. I'll cut and fit it from there.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Holy chit, that's gonna be a white knuckle ride for sure. Please keep posting pics, that thing is gonna be sick!!!


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

dual exhaust with a xover pipe would be sweet!


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

It would take forever to build boost with that thing in a cummins that turbo is huge


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

islandlife said:


> dual exhaust with a xover pipe would be sweet!


That's what I'm thinking. If I can find a spot where crossover pipe won't get smashed from riding offroad.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I have been having trouble uploading pic's on hear the last few weeks so hear is a link 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=32140&id=100000414398649&l=1a73c37002


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey Fabman. I have a stock slip-on muffler that came off a GSX750 (katana). Let me know if your intersted, just pay the shipping and its yours. BTW nice build. I've been trying to find a rolling raptor chassis and gsxr750 or 1000 to stuff in it.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks it been a fun build. I could be interested in that muffler can you get me a pic and dimensions like the exhaust inlet and overall length and width. I'm looking at doing dual exhaust so I will need a second 1 if I can locate 1.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I built the fuel tank, battery box, mounted the fuel pump & finished sand blasting the suspension last Saturday. Today I panted the a-arms and stuff.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

This weekend I think I'm going to do up the exhaust and the electrical. Heck maybe I might get fired up


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks awesome  lol i have a 750 King Quad and someone stole my motor.....  jk lol


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I got it running last Saturday. I should have it ready for the dennis kirk radar run. I wonder what she'll do.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

sho is shiny! what did you polish the engine up with?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah the mexican chrome dident hold up well this winter dam salt. We had some issues come up tuning so we never got it to a radar run in February then it got warmer and wet so it got set a side for better weather. But holey son of a beach wagon dose it fly! i think i sharted myself.

ill try to get new pics and a vid up soon but for know hear is a link http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...9&l=1a73c37002


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Man that is awesome looking!!! I wanna see it run!!!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I suppose after couple years of suspense I should show you what it ended up looking like


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

There are no words.


But here are a few anyway...SAAWEEEEET!!!! Awesome, fantastic, scary fast...
I remember following this thread, but I had forgotten about it. It turned out really nice. Great job!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow...that turned out beautiful man...nice work!! Any videos on it running


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks guys. we did do it on a very tight budget. I'll have to see if I can dig up a video on it. we actually sold it about a year ago. the guy that ended up with it promptly snapped the chain and sent it to the case half. which quite frankly is amazing considering it big dollar roller chain for a Suzuki Hyabusa.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Too bad. I sure wanted to see... and hear that baby run.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah I still have the guys number. Half tempted to calm and buy back but honestly its not worth anything without that motor running. I'll see if I can dig up a good video of it. the last winter we had it the ice was bad all year. so all the local radar runs were cancelled


----------

